# ISO Rib Rub without Garlic Powder or Onion Powder



## AZ_Eagle (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello,

New to smoking, and just received a Louisiana Grills vertical smoker for my birthday. Wanting to find a tasty rub, but my wife is allergic to Garlic Powder and Onion Powder. If it's fresh onion or garlic, no problem. I know these are key ingredients, so hoping someone can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 15, 2020)

You can put some onions in your drip pan for that flavor and just mince up some fresh garlic in your rub. Or simmer some olive oil with garlic and onion and then use that on the outside of the rib before putting a rub on. Both will get some flavors.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 15, 2020)

Do a couple racks nice and simple . coarse salt, coarse black pepper. Then wrap with half stick of butter cut up for each rack. You wont be dissapointed I promise. Salt, pepper, smoke...good stuff! You can always add a sauce if you want at the end.


----------

